# AMD Catalyst 14.4 WHQL Released



## btarunr (Apr 26, 2014)

AMD released a WHQL-signed version of its Catalyst 14.4 software suite, its first in four months (the previous one being 13.12 WHQL). The driver builds on the Catalyst 14.4 Release Candidate the company shipped out a little earlier this month, to lend immediate support for Radeon R9 295X2, which hit the shelves on the 21st. The four highlights of Catalyst 14.4 include support for the R9 295X2, CrossFire frame-pacing improvements for a number of games, full support for OpenGL 4.4 API, and bug-fixes for AMD Mantle API.

Among the games AMD worked to improve CrossFire performance of, include Crysis 3, which sees improved frame-pacing; Far Cry 3, which sees improved 3-GPU and 4-GPU scaling; Anno 2070, which sees an overall CrossFire scaling improvement of 34 percent; Titanfall, which sees reduced game flickering an micro-stutter; and Metro: Last Light, which sees 10 percent improvement in CrossFire scaling. The driver also addresses bugs related to 3x1 Eyefinity setups using three Ultra HD displays. For gamers running Battlefield 4 with its Mantle renderer, AMD addressed the performance slowdown seen when switching windows using Alt+Tab; and fuzzy textures when playing the game on rotated displays.

*DOWNLOAD:* AMD Catalyst 14.4 WHQL for Windows 8/7/Visa 64-bit | Windows 8/7/Vista 32-bit | Windows XP 32-bit and 64-bit

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## The Von Matrices (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm getting a black screen upon during installing the driver, and it never resolves itself even after reboot.  I have to go into safe mode and manually uninstall the display driver to be able to do anything with the PC.

This is strange because the release candidate worked fine before this, and I just reverted to the release candidate and everything is back to working.  I even performed a clean uninstall using AMD's utility before attempting to instal the WHQL driver.  Has anyone else experienced this issue?


----------



## zzzaac (Apr 26, 2014)

The Von Matrices said:


> I'm getting a black screen upon during installing the driver, and it never resolves itself even after reboot.  I have to go into safe mode and manually uninstall the display driver to be able to do anything with the PC.
> 
> This is strange because the release candidate worked fine before this, and I just reverted to the release candidate and everything is back to working.  I even performed a clean uninstall using AMD's utility before attempting to instal the WHQL driver.  Has anyone else experienced this issue?



Hmm, haven't experienced that yet, so far my only issue is that Gpu-Z isn't showing some things in the sensor tabs (it was working alright in the previous drivers)

EDIT: Though it has happen to me in the past drivers, it hasn't happened in this one


----------



## FrustratedGarrett (Apr 26, 2014)

The Von Matrices said:


> I'm getting a black screen upon during installing the driver, and it never resolves itself even after reboot.  I have to go into safe mode and manually uninstall the display driver to be able to do anything with the PC.
> 
> This is strange because the release candidate worked fine before this, and I just reverted to the release candidate and everything is back to working.  I even performed a clean uninstall using AMD's utility before attempting to instal the WHQL driver.  Has anyone else experienced this issue?




No problems here. Working fine with my 7950 on Windows 8.1.


----------



## v12dock (Apr 26, 2014)

Works great on R9 270


----------



## btarunr (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm getting issues too. CCC doesn't load at startup, and launching it manually gives me this each time:







The driver itself appears to be working.


----------



## Xzibit (Apr 26, 2014)

btarunr said:


> I'm getting issues too. CCC doesn't load at startup, and launching it manually gives me this each time:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Check your .Net files


----------



## lkiommmmyyyy (Apr 26, 2014)

Do not know if there is no improvement or correction asus r7 260x dc2oc 2g ddr5 black with crashes


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2014)

7970 GHz edition, working just peachy. no problems at all, windows 8.1 x64


----------



## Eroticus (Apr 26, 2014)

Works perfect .

R9-290x - Windows 8.1 x64.


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 26, 2014)

works fine for me so far. though I had the beta driver already installed if that makes any difference. My screen did go black for a while but it started working after a couple min, but that could be due to the tv i'm using with HDMI.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Apr 26, 2014)

Any point in installing this after already installing the 14.4 RC?


----------



## happita (Apr 26, 2014)

I haven't updated my drivers yet, I still have 13.12 and it's running ok. Any real benefit if I jump on 14.4? Any noticeable improvements to single card setups in BF4?


----------



## Lopez0101 (Apr 26, 2014)

It said "Mantle improvements" and there are only a couple of Mantle enabled games, so it's possible. Plus, I'm pretty sure there have
been fixes/changes in the multiple betas aimed at BF4 since 13.12


----------



## Greenmousa (Apr 26, 2014)

happita said:


> I haven't updated my drivers yet, I still have 13.12 and it's running ok. Any real benefit if I jump on 14.4? Any noticeable improvements to single card setups in BF4?



7870 2GB here on AMD 8320, 14.4 improved SIGNIFICANTLY the performance on BF4 with Mantle activated. While running DX11 i could get 60fps but with some drops to 40, or worse in heavy action parts. With mantle i can keep it on ultra 60fps locked trough the whole thing (im talking about 64 player servers) so i would say that if you play Battlefield 4, 14.4 for the 7 and 8 series it's a blessing!!


----------



## HalfAHertz (Apr 26, 2014)

Had some problems updating from 13.6 - the display driver didn't want to update automatically. I removed everything from the add/remove and everything seems to be working.


----------



## Phobia9651 (Apr 26, 2014)

btarunr said:


> I'm getting issues too. CCC doesn't load at startup, and launching it manually gives me this each time:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got the exact same problem on Windows 7 64bit.
Uninstalling the drivers and a run with DriverFusion followed by a fresh installation solved the problem.
Probably a problem with converting settings to the new CCC version.

Another weird thing I get is that the first time I run the setup I always get "warnings occured" at the completion step eventhough I don't see anything odd in the log.
Whenever I run the setup again I get the normal completion message.


----------



## skraftnm (Apr 26, 2014)

The Von Matrices said:


> I'm getting a black screen upon during installing the driver, and it never resolves itself even after reboot.  I have to go into safe mode and manually uninstall the display driver to be able to do anything with the PC.
> 
> This is strange because the release candidate worked fine before this, and I just reverted to the release candidate and everything is back to working.  I even performed a clean uninstall using AMD's utility before attempting to instal the WHQL driver.  Has anyone else experienced this issue?




Have u fixed the problem?

I'm having the same problem, while installing the new 14.4 (rc or whql) the screen goes black and the only way back is to use a restore point to before the driver.

Using w8.1 with R9 290.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Apr 26, 2014)

skraftnm said:


> Using w8.1 with R9 290.




Driver installation might result in a black screen when installing on a Dual AMD Radeon R9 295X configuration under Windows 8.1.  The issue can be overcome by rebooting the PC; upon reboot the display driver will be installed.  The remaining Catalyst components can then be installed.
Perhaps it's not just isolated to the 295X


----------



## skraftnm (Apr 26, 2014)

Lopez0101 said:


> Driver installation might result in a black screen when installing on a Dual AMD Radeon R9 295X configuration under Windows 8.1.  The issue can be overcome by rebooting the PC; upon reboot the display driver will be installed.  The remaining Catalyst components can then be installed.
> Perhaps it's not just isolated to the 295X



But in my case the reboot does not fix. x(

This is bullshit because the first WHQL driver in the last 4 months is the same that fucks me up!  =/


----------



## _larry (Apr 26, 2014)

Working perfectly here. Windows 7 64-bit, 7950.


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 26, 2014)

Downloading now. Been using some old drivers 13.11


----------



## INSTG8R (Apr 26, 2014)

No issues on my 7970, Win 7 Pro 64.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 26, 2014)

Been running this driver sense release and no issues at all on a 290.


----------



## skraftnm (Apr 26, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Been running this driver sense release and no issues at all on a 290.



windows 8.1? 

gigabyte vga?


----------



## Bow (Apr 26, 2014)

Uninstalled my old 13.12 drivers, swept in safe mode and installed the new drivers and now I get mom.implementation error.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 26, 2014)

skraftnm said:


> windows 8.1?
> 
> gigabyte vga?


click on my system specs

And @ all the ppl that use DDU and all the other shit un-installers, why use them?
Keep it simple and use the ccc uninstaller in add/remove programs..thats it!

Ive lost a lot of time pissn around going into safe mode and doing this n that, and sense I stopped using those programs I haven't been having any issues with drivers.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 26, 2014)

Btw, for people with SB950 southbridge handling SSDs in AHCI mode, this suite includes updated AHCI drivers for Windows 7/8/8.1. Find them in "\Packages\Drivers\SBDrv\hseries\AHCI\" You can install it manually using Device Manager, or during Windows Setup, as an "F6" driver.


----------



## erocker (Apr 26, 2014)

urza26 said:


> Probably a problem with converting settings to the new CCC version.



^This. This is almost always the reason AMD drivers screw up during installation. The old profiles aren't removed and the driver will try loading profiles that are no longer compatible.

They are located in AppData->Roaming (and Local). Find the ACE folder(s) and delete them.



fullinfusion said:


> Ive lost a lot of time pissn around going into safe mode and doing this n that, and sense I stopped using those programs I haven't been having any issues with drivers.



AMD now has another separate uninstall utility to get what the driver package doesn't uninstall. Safe Mode isn't needed, unless you're having issues. I don't know why they just don't have a better uninstaller included with their driver packages instead of making other programs for it.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 27, 2014)

Well, installing 14.4 on my machine caused complete chaos. Broke the state of Windows and following a restart getting into normal boot or safe mode was impossible.

Well, sounds like a great time to convert to using UEFI and GPT for booting. Bye bye, MBR. Hopefully a clean install will go over a bit better.

Edit: 14.4 installed nicely after a clean install of Windows. I have nothing to test it out with yet as I have to re-install applications and such, but so far so good.


----------



## HuLkY (Apr 27, 2014)

Did they fix the R9 290X Lightning Issue?


----------



## birdie (Apr 27, 2014)

Wow, I've got a nice warm feeling having an NVIDIA GPU and never having any troubles with NVIDIA's drivers (even with their beta/RC versions).


----------



## d1nky (Apr 27, 2014)

birdie said:


> Wow, I've got a nice warm feeling having an NVIDIA GPU and never having any troubles with NVIDIA's drivers (even with their beta/RC versions).




dafuq?


----------



## WOutZoR (Apr 27, 2014)

happita said:


> I haven't updated my drivers yet, I still have 13.12 and it's running ok. Any real benefit if I jump on 14.4? Any noticeable improvements to single card setups in BF4?


BF4 runs silky smooth with the new drivers compared to 14.3! Running W7 X64 with a 7970.


----------



## rvalencia (Apr 27, 2014)

Atm, it works fine on my R9-290.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 27, 2014)

birdie said:


> Wow, I've got a nice warm feeling having an NVIDIA GPU and never having any troubles with NVIDIA's drivers (even with their beta/RC versions).


Clearly you've never had a nVidia driver take out your GPU or have tried using multi-monitor under Linux. I'm not going to say nVidia has bad software, but comments like this really serve no purpose but to polarize the thread. Keep your fanboyisms (fanaticism maybe even?) to yourself, please.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 27, 2014)

upgraded to 14.4

R7 240 in a DC7700p fresh win install no problems
A10-7700K over the previous version some problems but now : perfect

update:
A10-7700K + Gigabyte R9 270X OC : recognized at start driver updated all smooth


----------



## AsRock (Apr 27, 2014)

Lopez0101 said:


> Any point in installing this after already installing the 14.4 RC?



I uninstalled them 1st and rebooted and installed the new ones without issue.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 27, 2014)

These work really good on my E-450 APU powered laptop. I don't think my web browser has ever felt so smooth on it. Especially scrolling.


----------



## CorrodedFreakZ (Apr 28, 2014)

I installed the latest 14.4 version of Catalyst WHQL and the whole screen (usually grey colours) has a very light red overlay. Here is the picture but I dont think you all will be able to see. If you know why this is happening please respond. From that picture look near the search bar. It has a red tint. I dont know whether only I can see since it is in my PC and it displays the greys a bit reddish but thats what it basically looks like. Any help will ne appreciated. Thanx. Until then I am downgrading to 13.12. And I am using HD 7970 GHz Edition in my Win8.1.


----------



## erocker (Apr 28, 2014)

CorrodedFreakZ said:


> I installed the latest 14.4 version of Catalyst WHQL and the whole screen (usually grey colours) has a very light red overlay. Here is the picture but I dont think you all will be able to see. If you know why this is happening please respond. From that picture look near the search bar. It has a red tint. I dont know whether only I can see since it is in my PC and it displays the greys a bit reddish but thats what it basically looks like. Any help will ne appreciated. Thanx. Until then I am downgrading to 13.12. And I am using HD 7970 GHz Edition in my Win8.1.


Strange issue! I remember a driver a way back that did this for everyone, but this is the first I've seen for this new driver. I'm also using a 7970 and 8.1 and don't have this issue... Not sure how to replicate it. 

Your best bet is to fill out this form and explain the issue: http://www.amdsurveys.com/se.ashx?s=5A1E27D25AD12B5A


----------



## CorrodedFreakZ (Apr 28, 2014)

I downgraded my drivers and it is fine. A month back I downloaded Beta Driver ( I guess 14.3 Beta) and that did the same thing too. I am currently using 13.12 and it is back to normal. Anyway thanx for the reply!


----------



## Bow (Apr 28, 2014)

No help at all for my BF4 stuttering


----------



## Blín D'ñero (Apr 28, 2014)

With the 14.4 RC i had the "monitor not waking up after sleep" issue. It is fixed in this WHQL !  _[absent thumbup icon]_

Crossfired 7970 / single 30" / Win7 x64.


----------



## CorrodedFreakZ (Apr 29, 2014)

Even though I downgraded and it still is fine, I would really appreciate a response to my problem. Any small help is welcome.


----------



## Blín D'ñero (May 9, 2014)

Crossfire users need to disable ULPS.
In this driver set (14.4 WHQL) the ULPS bug is back: 99% usage on GPU2 during gaming (any game), may result in system crash (co-depending on overall load..).
Disble ULPS in Registry to workaround the issue and make all games run correctly again (even load distribution on both GPUs) in crossfire.


----------



## xXNuggetsXx (May 19, 2014)

Someone please help!! 

I am using two HD6950 twin frozr II 2gb cards.. Any driver or CCC version other than the old 13.11 totally disables my crossfire and doesn't even give me the option to enable/disable.. 

I was having issues with BF4 (namely the "disconnected from EA online 1" error so I thought, let's update and see if that works.. well now each card is showing up independantly.. They are still cabled together, but Furmark and GPUz both show them as Gpu 1 & Gpu 2... 


I had this problem before and after finally installing back down to 13.11 I was able to get the crossfire enabled again.. 

PLEASE!!!! 

Build list 

Asus Z87-C
Haswell 4670k OC @ 4.4
Samsung 840 pro 256gb
WD 1 tb 
8 GB Crucial 
Windows 7 64bit
2 6950 twin frozr ii (2 gb each)


----------



## Ja.KooLit (May 19, 2014)

xXNuggetsXx said:


> Someone please help!!
> 
> I am using two HD6950 twin frozr II 2gb cards.. Any driver or CCC version other than the old 13.11 totally disables my crossfire and doesn't even give me the option to enable/disable..
> 
> ...




How did you uninstall your old drivers?

Suggest complete removal of ANY vga drivers (intel, AMD, NVIDIA)

Use this tool.

http://www.wagnardmobile.com/DDU/

After remove of old drivers, install the new 14.4 driver. I have read somewhere that sometimes you to install 2 times. I dont know but Ive tried installing twice. Nothing happen. but still, it wouldnt affect anything anyway.


----------



## xXNuggetsXx (May 19, 2014)

night.fox said:


> How did you uninstall your old drivers?
> 
> Suggest complete removal of ANY vga drivers (intel, AMD, NVIDIA)
> 
> ...


I used the new driver version to uninstall and then used Driver Sweeper to fully clean all drivers associated to the amd display.. I also have used the ULPS config tool to disable "stand-by/sleep" mode for the second card...


----------



## Ja.KooLit (May 19, 2014)

xXNuggetsXx said:


> I used the new driver version to uninstall and then used Driver Sweeper to fully clean all drivers associated to the amd display.. I also have used the ULPS config tool to disable "stand-by/sleep" mode for the second card...



I have found DDU to be easier to use as it would automatically ask you to restart in safe mode. DDU will NOT install compared to driver sweeper were you have to install it.

If I were you, I will give it a try. And like I said, uninstall ALL video drivers. If I mean ALL, that includes INTEL, AMD and NVIDIA. Remember to create a restore point first so you can always revert back if things mess up. but I have used DDU like hundred times and it was by far the greatest video drivers I have ever used


----------



## xXNuggetsXx (May 20, 2014)

Well that still didn't fix anything.. Was worth a shot. I had booted in safe mode when using sweeper and this time checked to see if there were any other "brands" on there. Meaning no residual Nvidia drivers. 

I guess I'm going back to 13.11 for now and see if I get the "disconnected by EA" crap again.. 

Thank you Night Fox for the suggestions.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (May 20, 2014)

xXNuggetsXx said:


> Well that still didn't fix anything.. Was worth a shot. I had booted in safe mode when using sweeper and this time checked to see if there were any other "brands" on there. Meaning no residual Nvidia drivers.
> 
> I guess I'm going back to 13.11 for now and see if I get the "disconnected by EA" crap again..
> 
> Thank you Night Fox for the suggestions.



Well, im sorry didnt help  maybe you should as AMD rep here....


----------



## Nock (Jul 20, 2014)

I have a small problem with my new drivers, whenever i start up battlefield 3 it lagg's hardcore no matter what my settings are, i did not have a problem with this before i upgraded from 13.9.


----------

